# King Arthur: Legend of the Sword



## Gryphos (Jul 25, 2016)

Amongst all the comic book film hype, this little gem came out of Comic-Con. Director Guy Ritchie, known for his gritty crime films, and the serviceably enjoyable Sherlock Holmes films, is taking on the Arthurian mythos.






First impressions: it looks very modern, with its camera techniques very reminiscent of Ritchie's past work. Some people may see this as distracting from the authenticity of the world, but I disagree on the basis that this film will be less of a period piece and more pure fantasy. And as we all know, historical accuracy needs little consideration in fantasy.

Frankly, I'm always quite fond of sprinkling modernisms into an otherwise old-fashioned work. It keeps it fresh and engaging. So I'm actually quite looking forward to this film.


----------

